# من هو ؟ مهندس المساحه خريج أداب مساحه!!!



## م.علي عبد الناصر (18 سبتمبر 2008)

على فكرا يا بشمهندسين مهندس المساحه اكرر مهندس المساحه خريج أداب مساحه أفضل بكتير من خريج هندسه مدني ( مشروع مساحه ) واخد رفع مساحي وتوقيع مساحي ( أي قشور المساحه ) ووخدها مشروع كمان لكن مهندس المساحه خريج اداب دارس جميع انواع المساحه من الالف الى مابعد الياء وعملي بيعرف يشتغل على جميع 
اجهزة المساحه ( جنزير - شريط - ميزان - تيودوليت- بوصله - بلانشيطه - تاكيومتري - توتل ستيشن -جي بي اس وغيرها ) وجميع برامج المساحه من اتوكاد وسيرفر ولاتد ديسك وغيرها ) وكمان انواع المساحه بكافة انواعها من ارضيه الى جويه الى ماتحت سطحيه الى جيودستيه الى بحريه الى فضائيه وغيرها غير كدا وكدا فاهم يعني ايه تربه وميه وهوا ....... الخ _شوف مين اللي وخدها مادتين ومشروع ووولا اللي درسها على حق ومشروع كمان_ بص ياريت تضغط الروبط دول عشان تعرف شعبة المساحه في ادب بيدرسو ايه
http://www.foa.edu.eg/Dept/Geography/mawad31b.htm
http://www.foa.edu.eg/Dept/Geography/mawad32b.htm
http://www.foa.edu.eg/Dept/Geography/mawad41b.htm
http://www.foa.edu.eg/Dept/Geography/mawad42b.htm

وسئل اهل الخبره












الاخوة الاعزاء تم اغلاق الموضوع بتاريخ 19/9/2008 لعدم جدواه ونتمنى ان ندخر اوقاتنا ومجهودنا فى ما قد ينفعنا
ولكم منى مزيد الاحترام
اخوكم عمرو على3​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز على
مرحبا بك معنا اخ عزيز لنا تفيدنا بعلمك وخبرتك واتعشم ان نضيف لك بالمثل
وانوه ان الملتقى ليس ساحة للصراع على من هو الافضل
مع العلم ان الافضل هو من يتعلم العلم ويعلمه وليس من يتباهى ويفتخر به 
ومرة اخرى سعدنا بانضمامك معنا بغض النظر عن كليتك او دراستك


----------



## حسام يونس (18 سبتمبر 2008)

رجعنا لنفس الموضوع تاني 
يا اخواني خريج الاداب مهندس ازاي؟
امال هندسة المساحة بشبرا ايه؟
وعموما المهندس المدني اللي مشروعة مساحة ليس مهندس مساحة وانما هو مهندس مدني

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## انوبيس (18 سبتمبر 2008)

كلامك صحيح 100%


----------



## المساح مسلم (18 سبتمبر 2008)

خيركم من تعلم اعلم وعلمه وليس ليتكبر به على الاخرين 
ذادك الله علم ياااااخى وانفع غيرك من ليس عندهم علم جزاك الله خير 
من حقق الافتخار بعلمك وليس بتكبر به على احد ... حتى لا يضيع العلم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 سبتمبر 2008)

لاول مرة في حياتي اسمع مهندس خريج اداب
زمان كان مهندسي المساحة بتخرجوا من قسم الهندسة المدنية 
والان في اغلب كليات الهندسة يوجد قسم خاصة بهندسة المساحة 
السوال البطرح نفسو 
الشخص البتخريج من كلية الاداب وبكون دارسة مساحة بكتبو في شهادتو شنو؟
خريج اداب قسم مساحة
ولا اداب قسم حغرافية
اما كونوا هذا الشخص بيشتغل علي اجهزة المساحة المختلفة وبصورة جيدة دي مامعني انو احسن من المهندس
في عمال مساحة بيشتغل علي اجهزة المساحة احسن من المهندسين واسرع لكن هم عمال وليس مهندسين 
في فرق كبير بين الخبرة والعلم 
فمثلا الشخص العادي الموجود في قرية من القري الوطن العربي الذي يقوم بعلاج الكسور (كسر الرجل او اليد)يستطيع معالجة الكسر احسن بكتير من بعض الدكاتره فهو احسن من الدكتور

سوف التكلم في موضوع خاص في هذا المنتدي عن الفرق الخبرة والعلم


----------



## مهندس محمد سيد (18 سبتمبر 2008)

يا اخي الكريم ازاي بس خريج اداب احسن من مهندس المساحة
مهندس المساحة بيدرس 4 سنين مساحة بعد اول سنة اللي هي اعدادي 
انما خريج اداب بيدرس مقتطفات من المساحة فقط
يعني خريج قسم مساحة بهندسة شبرا بيدرس تصوير جوي واسقاط خرائط وجيوديسيا وفلك وطرق يعني يقدر يحل اي مشكلة بشكل علمي وبقوانين 
انما خريج اداب فلا يدرس كل هذه المواد 
يا اخي المساحة ليست جهاز توتال استيشن فقط 
وللعلم مهندس المدني اللي مشروع التخرج بتاعه مساحة ليس مهندس مساحة انما هو مهندس مدني


----------

